# how many egg to put back



## vanilla pod

Hi
I am 45 and looking at egg donation but really dont want more than 1 baby. What are the success rates if only one egg is transfered against two being transfered and resulting in twins. Hope this makes sense. Really hope someone can help


----------



## CrystalW

vanilla pod said:


> Hi
> I am 45 and looking at egg donation but really dont want more than 1 baby. What are the success rates if only one egg is transfered against two being transfered and resulting in twins. Hope this makes sense. Really hope someone can help


Hello,

The success rate depends primarily on the age of the donor. You should discuss blastocyst transfer with your clinic - if they are able to put back one blastocyst then this will generally give you the same or better chance of pregnancy than putting back two at the day 3 stage, while minimising the risk of twins.

Best wishes


----------

